# Just got an albino budgie yesterday and she's trying to escape her cage



## Cipher (Jul 6, 2019)

So hello! First post here.....I got my budgie yesterday, she is an albino budgie named Yuki (I'm 98% sure she's a girl but if I misgendered her below is a picture of her...not sure if being albino would affect the cere colouration)
And while I'm waiting for my better cage to arrive from Amazon I got a temporary cage that had sliding doors on the side that move up and down to make it easier to fill the food and water dishes....Yuki is a clever girl however and started playing with the doors...so because I worried for her possibly escaping I put some clothes pins on the top of it to prevent them from being able to be slid up. Even now that I stopped that she's still pecking around the cage and pulling up in an attempt that I assume is to escape. Now I've had budgies before her, but that was a long time ago and I'm just wondering if it's normal for her to want to escape. I've been playing a mixture of calming music and nature sounds (some of them did have a budgie chirping away so idk if this was encouraging her to escape so she could try to find the other budgie....) To try and help relax her to her new climate and I have been talking to her gently. I just want to make sure I'm doing everything right as I want to give Yuki the best life possible.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

Do you have toys for her? Sounds more like she is playing with the doors then trying to escape


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there and welcome. I can’t get your photo to enlarge so can’t see much, but do you have toys in the cage for your budgie to play with? Boredom can cause them to want to try to escape. Playing music or having the tv on is great for the budgie as they see silence as a sign of danger. Don’t play budgie sounds though as it can stress them out when they try to find the birds they’re hearing but cannot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipher (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes she does have toys, she has several in there, not too much to crowd her though and here is a better picture of her.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations on your new budgie! Can't see her cere very clearly. What colour is it?
I've found with some budgies when they first get home will look around for a way to escape. They just need a little bit of time to settle in and identify the cage as their safe place. Be sure not to touch her for at least 2 weeks so that she has plenty of time to settle in. You can cover the top and 3 sides of the cage to help her feel more secure.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 6, 2019)

She is all white, her cere is a white/pink colour. So I assumed she was female but I read one thing saying that their cere can be affected by albinisim so I'm unsure if I gendered her correctly. I plan on getting her a friend eventually and I don't want to have any eggs on accident and I would have gotten her a friend when I got her however it was a very quick decision as she was in a very bad enviornment ...thankfully she doesn't seem to have been affected by any of it too badly. I have solved the trying to escape problem at least by putting clothes pins on the sliding doors so she can't slide them anymore (I did check the wood ahead of time and it IS budgie safe) but other than that she seems to be settling down.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The pictures you posted are not the best for determining gender. 
When you are able to post a full-frontal picture of her cere taken in natural light (no flash and no direct sunlight) we'll be able to give help in determining the gender.

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for her when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.
Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice and resources above. I look forward to seeing pictures of Yuki!

She will settle in in a few days - right now she's very scared and unsure of her environment right now, so, as mentioned above, her skittishness is natural and normal. 

Please sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies, most of them provided in the links from FaeryBee, to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after doing everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers :wave:

I look forward to seeing you both around the forums!


----------



## Cipher (Jul 6, 2019)

Alright thanks for the tips....This should be a better picture of her


http://imgur.com/DV4v7dS


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's a beautiful little girl


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Welcome, and congratulations on your new little friend :wave:. Yuki is beautiful.

If you haven’t already, please take a little time to read the Stickies in each forum section. You’ll find lots of the most current information on budgies and their care. If it’s been a good while since you’ve had budgies last, keep in mind, a lot has changed . 

Looking forward to hearing more about Yuki. Let us see your new cage when it arrives!


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

Hopefully you'll be able to train her so she can come out and fly around. It's only natural to want to get out. Good luck with Yuki!


----------



## Cipher (Jul 6, 2019)

Alright! Good to know that she is indeed a girl and I didn't misgender her! My plan is to go ahead and build her a playground of sorts in my room (where she is living with me as it is the safest place for a bird in the house I live in currently) so she will definitely have room to spread her wings and fly once her flight feathers grow back as where I got her from they partially clip their birds wings. She is settling in well currently!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great to hear . Looking forward to hearing more about Yuki! 

Feel free to make an “ongoing thread” for her. A place to post pics, and updates that don’t necessarily need a separate title thread.


----------

